# Connecting a record player to a smart TV



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello, I wasn't sure if anyone would know anything about record player and TV help here on this site but I'll ll go ahead.

I have an old record player that has an optical output, I recently got a new smart kogan TV generation 8, and a kogan surround system that has Bluetooth, hdmi and audio jack input. 

The amplifier from the old TV does not have any output to any of the speaker input options.

I'm wondering if anyone knows how in any way to get the record player connected to the speaker system using an amplifyer that will allow a connection to the new system. 
Researching new amplifiers have gone nowhere as most inputs only have L and R input and L and R outputs.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You should investigate a digital to analog decoder box that will take the optical output (Probably SPDIF) of the record player and convert it to analog line-level stereo outputs. Those outputs would connect to the front left and right line-level analog audio input jacks of the surround sound system.


----------



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

cwwozniak said:


> You should investigate a digital to analog decoder box that will take the optical output (Probably SPDIF) of the record player and convert it to analog line-level stereo outputs. Those outputs would connect to the front left and right line-level analog audio input jacks of the surround sound system.


My apologies, it has a phono output, a weaker signal. It seems to be rare nowadays.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

KazukiMatsuoka1998 said:


> My apologies, it has a phono output, a weaker signal. It seems to be rare nowadays.


If it has phono out then you need a preamp or a an amp or receiver that has a phono input

phono > phono preamp > kogan surround system


----------



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

2twenty2 said:


> If it has phono out then you need a preamp or a an amp or receiver that has a phono input
> 
> phono > phono preamp > kogan surround system


It's difficult to find a preamp that has an output for an audio jack or hdmi, could you resource some that has that sort? I've tried finding some but they don't have any of those options.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is a link to Amazon USA for an analog phono preamp.
https://smile.amazon.com/Pyle-Phono-Turntable-Preamp-Preamplifier/dp/B004HJ1TTQ


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Only thing to add to what Chuck has provided. You need to check to see what type of phono cartridge/needle you have on your turntable. There are two types (actually 3) of phono cartridges used: moving magnet and moving coil. Each one of these requires a different RIAA EQ curve and amount of signal boost. Moving magnet tends to be the more pervasive out there. Moving coil has a lower output so if you use this on a phono preamp which is only EQ'd for moving magnet, your output level will be quieter than you'd expect plus the sound might not be to your liking as the EQ curve will be different. I said actually 3 types of phono cartridge because there are a subset of moving coils which have been made to output a higher signal level. These are indicated as high output MC. I have one such cartridge on my turntable from Sumiko called the Blue Point Special EVO III with replaced my old Sumiko Blue Point. These cartridges are meant to be used with phono preamps set to moving magnet.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Why would you want to play vinyl record audio on flat panel TV speakers? They're the most inferior speakers.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

AmyToo said:


> Why would you want to play vinyl record audio on flat panel TV speakers? They're the most inferior speakers.


Suggest you read the posts and ignore the subject line.



KazukiMatsuoka1998 said:


> I recently got a new smart kogan TV generation 8, and a kogan surround system
> ...
> I'm wondering if anyone knows how in any way to get the record player connected to the speaker system


----------



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

zx10guy said:


> Only thing to add to what Chuck has provided. You need to check to see what type of phono cartridge/needle you have on your turntable. There are two types (actually 3) of phono cartridges used: moving magnet and moving coil. Each one of these requires a different RIAA EQ curve and amount of signal boost. Moving magnet tends to be the more pervasive out there. Moving coil has a lower output so if you use this on a phono preamp which is only EQ'd for moving magnet, your output level will be quieter than you'd expect plus the sound might not be to your liking as the EQ curve will be different. I said actually 3 types of phono cartridge because there are a subset of moving coils which have been made to output a higher signal level. These are indicated as high output MC. I have one such cartridge on my turntable from Sumiko called the Blue Point Special EVO III with replaced my old Sumiko Blue Point. These cartridges are meant to be used with phono preamps set to moving magnet.


Yes, but with the preamp, on the site link that was provided it states that I still have to plug in the preamp into an amplifyer, the one I have doesn't have audio out. So that doesn't make any sense.

But what I thought that I can do is use the pre amp and amplifyer I already have with its L and R out, I have a L R to audio out adapter, I can simply chop the L R connectors off and put the wires into the speaker inputs on the back of the amplifyer as they are the same and just plug it into the speaker.
What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Please provide a link to a web page with technical specifications for the "kogan surround system" you mention in your first post as well as any speakers that are not part of that system. Amplifiers typically have speaker OUTPUTS and I have no idea what kind of system you have that has "speaker inputs on the back of the amplifyer".

Also, please provide a link to a web page with technical specifications for the phonograph/turntable you also mention in your first post.

EDIT: Is your ultimate goal to put a vinyl record on some kind of record player or turntable (please tell us manufacturer and exact model number) and be able to hear it play through a kogan surround sound system and furthermore NOT play through any speakers built into any kind of TV set?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

If I understand you correctly you want the output to be digital?

NOTE: These two images are not of a phono preamp.









Toslink and Coaxial digital outputs









RCA analog inputs

Please provide information that Chuck has requested


----------



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

cwwozniak said:


> Please provide a link to a web page with technical specifications for the "kogan surround system" you mention in your first post as well as any speakers that are not part of that system. Amplifiers typically have speaker OUTPUTS and I have no idea what kind of system you have that has "speaker inputs on the back of the amplifyer".
> 
> Also, please provide a link to a web page with technical specifications for the phonograph/turntable you also mention in your first post.
> 
> EDIT: Is your ultimate goal to put a vinyl record on some kind of record player or turntable (please tell us manufacturer and exact model number) and be able to hear it play through a kogan surround sound system and furthermore NOT play through any speakers built into any kind of TV set?


Yes, that is correct, I am trying to connect a turntable to the sound system, I want to be able to play records without the TV, just the surround speakers on their own. I did state that the speakers have a audio line in, hdmi and Bluetooth connection, here is the link: https://www.kogan.com/au/buy/kogan-21ch-100w-detachable-bluetooth-soundbar-wireless-subwoofer/

I found the older speaker set and plugged the record player into a amplifyer connected to the old speakers, it works as it sits next to the TV and new surround system. Im just wondering if I can connect the record player to the new surround system without needing the whole old amplifyer and phono speaker set.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you, KazukiMatsuoka1998, for clearing up the information.

If your old amplifier and speakers have an input labeled something like "Phono" and that is where you are now connecting the turntable, then a phono pre-amp such as the one in the link in my post #6 will work with your new soundbar system. You will need a suitable set of shielded audio cables to connect the turntable's phono outputs to the pre-amp inputs. They will most likely have RCA plugs on both ends.

If you use a phono pre-amp such as the one in my link, you will need a shielded audio cable with a pair of RCA plugs on one end and a 3.5 mm stereo plug on the other end. The 3.5 mm plug would attach to the AUX input on the soundbar.


----------



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

cwwozniak said:


> Thank you, KazukiMatsuoka1998, for clearing up the information.
> 
> If your old amplifier and speakers have an input labeled something like "Phono" and that is where you are now connecting the turntable, then a phono pre-amp such as the one in the link in my post #6 will work with your new soundbar system. You will need a suitable set of shielded audio cables to connect the turntable's phono outputs to the pre-amp inputs. They will most likely have RCA plugs on both ends.
> 
> If you use a phono pre-amp such as the one in my link, you will need a shielded audio cable with a pair of RCA plugs on one end and a 3.5 mm stereo plug on the other end. The 3.5 mm plug would attach to the AUX input on the soundbar.


Thanks much, while the rest of my family is pretty settled with the old set up, we feel like we can do that if we want to in the future.

Thanks all again.


----------

